# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φοβίες...

## latin pig

Παιδιά, το θέμα δεν είναι γενικό αλλά ειδικό. Χρειάζομαι επειγόντως την επαγγελματική σας βοήθεια. Από την ηλικία των 20 περίπου άρχισα να φοβάμαι τα σκυλιά, κάτι που κληρονόμισα στη Θεσ/κη όπου σπούδαζα όπου κυκλοφορούν πολλά αδέσποτα. Ειχα κι ένα ποδήλατο με έπαιρναν από πίσω, τέλος πάντων, με την επιστροφή μου στην Αθήνα, σιγά σιγά το ξεπέρασα και νόμιζα ότι είχα θεραπευτεί. 

Εδώ κι ένα χρόνο όμως με αφορμή ένα περιστατικό που μου συνέβη η φοβία επέστρεψε. Τα κολυμβητήρια στα οποία πηγαίνω είναι τίγκα στο αδέσποτο. Και η παρουσία τους δε με ενοχλεί όσο το ότι γαυγίζουν και εμένα τουλάχιστον μου μοιάζουν επιθετικά.

Είμαι ακόμη σοκαρισμένη και μάλλον τα ' χω βάλει με τον εαυτό μου γιατί αυτή η φοβία μου μου στερεί χαρές. Και για να είμαι ακριβής, σήμερα έβαλα ξυπνητήρι για να πάω στο αγαπημένο μου κολυμβητήριο με πέντε ώρες ύπνου, πάω να προσεγγίσω το κολυμβητήριο και μου σκάνε μύτη δυο κτήνη, άτακτη οπισθοχώρηση εγώ. Επειχειρώ να το προσεγγίσω από την άλλη πλευρά, εκεί οι κτηνάρες. Γύρισα πίσω, κουρασμένη, απογοητευμένη, ακολύμβητη:o:D και βέβαια το χειρότερο είναι ότι τα έβαλα με τον εαυτό μου που δε μπόρεσα να δαμάσω τη φοβία μου για να απολαύσω κάτι που μ' ευχαριστεί.
Κάποιοι μου πρότειναν ομοιοπαθητική (δηλ. να πάρω σκύλο για να το ξεπεράσω), τι να κάνω ρε γμτ? Και καλά αυτό είναι ένα απλό παράδειγμα αλλά η φοβία μου μου στερεί και άλλες χαρές π χ στο εξοχικό μου αποφεύγω να πάω με τα΄πόδια στη παραλία μη μου σκάσει μύτη κανένα αδέσποτο κλπ. 

Ισως σας φαίνεται αστείο αλλά για μένα δεν είναι καθόλου. Αποφεύγω μάλιστα να πάω σε σπιτια φίλων που έχουν σκύλο, εκτός φυσικά και αν είναι τα πολυγαπημένα μου κανίς ή τα γκριφονάκια τα οποία είναι κουκλιά.

Και να φανταστείτε πιτσιρίκα είχα κάνει μεγάλη φασαρία στο σπίτι που δε μου έπαιρναν σκύλο :o Καμιά καλή λύση?

----------


## astradenei

δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι σοφο, να παρεις σκυλο για να ξεφοβηθεις τα αδεσποτα...
τον σκυλο θα τον παρεις, γιατι σου αρεσουν τα σκυλακια, θελεις να γινεις η μαμα τους, μια και ειναι σαν μωρα και εισαι ετοιμη να αναλαβεις την φροντιδα και την ευθυνη τους.

και εγω φοβαμαι τα υψη. εκανα αυτο που μου πανε. να ανεβω καπου ψηλα και θα μου περασει. και ψηλα ανεβηκα και σε δεντρο και στην σαμοθρακη κρεμομουν απο τα βραχια και ακομη δεν μπορω να ανεβω στην σκαλα να αλλαξω μια λαμπα.

ειδικα ομως με τους σκυλους, το κολπο ειναι το εξης: δεν πρεπει να τους δειχνεις τον φοβο σου. τα ζωντανα μυριζουν τον φοβο σου.
αν περασεις απο διπλα τους αδιαφορη δεν προκειται να σε πειραξουν... εξαλλου και οι κοπροι εχουν αναγκη απο ενα χαδι εναν καλο λογο....
δειξε τους ποιος ειναι το αφεντικο και προχωρα :)

----------


## Voyager_ed

Μια καλή λύση είναι να κουραστείς να φοβάσαι.

Είχα κι εγώ φοβία με τα σκυλιά. Και τα άτιμα το καταλαβαίνανε και με γαυγίζανε όπως είπε και η Αστρα. Μέχρι που κάποτε είπα: δε γα...νται και προχώρησα ανάμεσά τους. Σήμερα έχω σκύλο. Τα φοβάμαι ακόμα οταν οδηγώ μηχανή. Αλλά, δε γα....νται!!

Ετσι και με τα αεροπλάνα. Πρίν δέκα χρόνια, κι ενώ ταξίδευα από χρόνια, με έπιασε ξαφνικά φοβία. Για περίπου δυο χρόνια έτρεμα. Δεν κοιμόμουν το προηγούμενο βράδυ στην ιδέα πως θα ταξιδέψω. Και καθώς ταξίδευα συχνά ήταν εφιάλτης. Μέχρι που βαρέθηκα να φοβάμαι. Έκτοτε το μόνο που μ΄ απασχολεί είναι η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος στις πτήσεις.:cool:

[Edited on 8/2/03 by Voyager]

----------


## eatdis-admin

Οσο αποφεύγεις αυτό που σε φοβίζει, τόσο πιο σίγουρο είναι ότι δε θα ξεπεράσεις ποτέ την φοβία σου!

Δυστυχώς για σένα, η καλύτερη λύση είναι να κάνεις μια βουτιά στα βαθιά....... όχι νερά :D


Voayger: Υπήρχε μια εταιρία ελληνική, η οποία είχε την παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία να επιτρέπει το κάπνισμα ακόμη και στις πτήσεις εσωτερικού! (Από τη σειρά 25 και πίσω.....)

Cretan airlines την έλεγαν........ δυστυχώς επτώχευσε και έκλεισε! :(

----------


## latin pig

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Σήμερα το ρίσκαρα. Το κίνητρο του να κολυμπήσω νίκησε τη φοβία μου γιαυτά τα αδηφάγα κτήνη :D χε χε και δεν εμφανίστηκαν μπροστά μου. Καταπίέζω και την έκρηξη αδρεναλίνης μόλις διακρίνω σκύλο (έχω μια καταπληκτική δυνατότητα να τον ξεχωρίζω απο το χιλιόμετρο:o) για να μη με πάρει πρέφα. 

Αυτό με το κάπνισμα όντως είναι τρομερό. Ειδικά για μεγάλα ταξίδια και ειδικά για αεροπλάνο. Εγώ το αντιμετωπίζω με το ΚΤΕΛ. Ισως μια καλή λυση είναι να το κόψουμε όχι για άλλο λόγο, αλλά είναι τελικά πολύ ηλίθιο πράγμα οι εξαρτήσεις. Δεν ειναι ωραίο να εξαρτάσαι από ο,τιδήποτε...

----------


## astradenei

πριν μερικα χρονια, επεσα στο icq πανω σε εναν παλιο συμαθητη μου.
κανονισαμε να βγουμε κυριακη πρωι.
λιακαδα ειχε, ε λεω ας μην βαλω τον μπαμπα να με παει μεχρι την παραλια, θα παω με τα ποδια...
ηταν μια σκυλιτσα αδεσποτη στην γειτονια τοτε. ταμ ταμ την ελεγα απο το ομονυμο τραγουδι του ζαμπετα.
θεωρησε καλο να με παρει απο πισω μεχρι την παραλια.
μολις ειδαν την ταμ ταμ οι σκυλαροι της πολης μαζι και αυτοι... εφτασα με συνοδια 15 κοπρων.... τετοια παρελαση δεν την ειχε ξαναδει η πολη...
καθισαν μαζι μας, μεχρι που τελειωσα τον καφε και παλι ολοι μαζι πισω...
:):):)
ηθικο διδαγμα: αν ειχα τρομαξει τωρα δεν θα εγραφα εδω.... αν δεν μπορεις να τους νικησεις γινε φιλη τους.. :):):):)

----------


## latin pig

Eχεις δίκιο άστρα! Κομματάκι δύσκολο να γίνω κολλητή τους αλλά πρέπει να βάζουμε νερό στο κρασί μας στις φιλίες μας χε χε:D

----------


## kalos

Και εζησαν αυτοι καλα και εμεις καλυτερα.....:D:D:D

----------


## katerina23

ελα κουκλα καταλαβαινω το προβλημα σου ομωσ μου φαινεται και λιγο περιεργο ισοσ γιατι δεν περιεγραψεσ τι ακριβωσ σου εχει συμβει...εχοντασ παντα σκυλουσ στο σπιτι απο τσιουαουα κανισ μεχρι αγιου βερναρδου και καναδεζικο λυκοσκυλο{τωρα εχω αυτα} ενα εχω να σουπω....τα κανισακια και τα γκριφονακια μπορει να ειναι χαριτωμενα ομωσ ειναι και πιο επικινδυνα σε σχεση με τα μεγαλοσωμα....τα μεγαλοσωμα σκυλια και ειδικα τα αδεσποτα δεν ειναι ηλιθια και οταν σου γαυγιζουν δν σου λενε τιποτα αλλο ειλικρινα περα απο το δωσε μου λιγη σημασια η γιατι με φοβασαι?αλλιωσ αν ηταν επιθετικα στ αληθεια θα σε μαζευαμε κομματακια απο την πισινα...κανενα σκυλι δεν ειναι επιθετικο προσ τουσ ανθρωπουσ εκτοσ και αν το εχουν εκπαιδευσει να ειναι...εκτοσ εαν το εχουν βασανισει και εσυ το τρομαζεισ για καποιο λογο...κα;ι αν ειναι κοκκερ σπανιελ κανελλι...εσυ που τα φοβασαι μην τα πλησιαζεισ αυτα τα πανεμορφα κανελλι με τα μακρυα αυτια...εχουν συνδρομο αιφνιδιασ επιθετικοτητασ γιατι οι φιλοι μασ οι κινεζοι εχουν παραμορφωσει το dna τησ πανεμορφησ αυτησ ρατσασ με αιμομιξιεσ λογω τησ μεγαλησ ζητησησ που ειχα ρατσα τοτε που ειχε βγει το παιδικο η λαιδη και ο αλητησ...λοιπον τα σκυλια δεν τα πλησιαζουμε ποτε ριχνοντασ την σκια μασ απο πανω τουσ {αισθανονται απειλη{}οταν παμε να χαιδεψουμε ενα σκυλο ακομα και την ωρα που φοβασαι θα εχεισ σκυψει τοσο ωστε το χερι σου να μην ξεπερναει την μουσουδα του...δεν θα το κοιτασ ποτε στα ματια...και αν καποια στιγμη τα βρεισ σκουρα φυσικα ακοινητη...αυτο θελουν και αυτα να σε ακινοιτοποιησουν οχι να σε δαγκωσουν για να ειναι σιγουρα οτι θα απομακρυνθουν σωα και δεν θα φγανε κανα κλωτσιδι παλι...εμεισ τα εχουμε κανει τα αδεσποτα επιθετικα....αγω συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να περεισ ενα σκυλο γιατι πιστευω οτι θα καταλαβεισ πολλα πραγματα στη συμπεριφορα γενικα αυτου του ζωου...κατα πρωτον θα καταλαβαινεισ το χρωμα του γαβ γαβ και τι σημαινει και κατα δευτερον θα εχεισ ενα πιστο και αληθινο φιλο για παρα πολλα χρονια...παντα διπλα σου να σε αγαπαει και να σε καλωσοριζει...σου προτεινω εαν εχεισ κηπο να παρεισ ενα golden labrador....δεν σου προτεινο καθολου μικροσωμο σκυλι...η αν επιμενεισ απο μικροσωμο παρε μαλτεζακι...ομωσ τα καλυτερα σκυλια για μενα ειναι και θα ειναι τα ημιαιμα οποιασδηποτε μιξησ ρατσασ...να σαι καλα και ευχομαι να το ξεπερασεισ το προβλημα σου..

----------


## dexa

Και μια και λεμε για φοβιες εχω προβλημα με το υψος!!
Σε σημειο εαν παω επισκεψη σε κοσμο που μενει σε πολυκατοικια απο τον 2ο και πανω μπαλκονι δεν μεβλεπει.
Εαν εμενα σε πολη και ημουν σε πολυκατοικια ποτε δεν θα απλωνα ρουχα ουτε θα τιναζα!!
Θα μας ετρωγε η βρωμα!!!!!!!!!1
Και εαν χρειαστω κατι που ειναι ψηλα φωναζω σε μονιμη βαση τον αντρα μου η οποιος ειναι προχειρος εκει γυρω.
Λετε να νομιζουν οτι δεν θελω να ανεβαινω σε καρεκλες μην τυχον σπασουν απο το βαρος μου.....????Λετε???Θα το ψαξω!!!!!!!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elpida_ed

Συγνώμη αλλά εγώ που φοβάμαι τα περιστέρια; Πως το κόβετε αυτό; Όταν πάω κάπου που είναι πολλά μαζί με πιάνει πανικός. Βέβαια αυτό ξεκίνησα μετά από ένα καταπληκτικό ξενύχτι που ξημερώματα γύρναγα με ένα φίλο με παπί και ξαφνικά ήρθε και προσγειώθηκε ένα πάνω στο κεφάλι του και πέσαμε. Δεν χτυπήσαμε αλλά από τότε έχω γίνει το ανέκδοτο στην πλατεία Κοτζιά και στο Σύνταγμα!!!!
Επίσης πανικό μου προκαλούν και οι έγκυες στους τελευταίους μήνες. Όποτε πήγαινα ΙΑΣΩ με έπιανε τρομερό άγχος , όσο πιο έγκυος αυτές τόσο πιο πανικόβλητη εγώ? λες και θα γεννάγανε επιτόπου και θα έπρεπε να την ξεγεννήσω εγώ. Μάλλον αυτό είναι ευθυνοφοβία διότι γενικότερα το πλάνο αυτό μου προκαλεί πανικό

----------


## gourounitsa

πρεπει να αντυμετοπιζουμε τους φοβους μας για να τους ξεπερασουμε.και γω π.χ φοβαμαι το αιμα κλπ και αποφασησα να γινω νοσοκομα ιχιχιχ

----------


## BLiSS

> _Originally posted by elpida_
> Συγνώμη αλλά εγώ που φοβάμαι τα περιστέρια; Πως το κόβετε αυτό;


χαχαχα. τελικα σοβαρολογουσε. προχτες μου ελεγε καποιος οτι ειδε στην τηλεοραση πριν καποιο διαστημα μια γνωστη τραγουδιστρια να δηλωνει οτι εχει πουλοφοβια(?!?!)... και δεν τον πιστευα! αντε ελπιδα, δεν εισαι μονη! χαχαχαχα!

----------


## gourounitsa

πουλοφοβια?πρωτη φορα το ακουω.
εγω εχω λιγο υψοφοβια παντος και κατσαριδοφοβια λιακς

----------


## BLiSS

τραγικη λεξη ομως??? εμ εγω, δευτερη φορα το ακουω...

----------


## gourounitsa

εμ μα πουλοφοβια???αχχχααχαχχααχ

----------


## eri_k

γνωμη μ ειναι οτι τους φοβους μας πρεπει να τους αντιμετωπιζουμε! εγω απο μικρη φοβαμουνα τα υψη! θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικά οτι ήμουνα με τους δικούς μου στον ισθμό της κορινθου και εγώ έκλαιγα δεν ήθελα να κοιτάξω κάτω καν!!!ετρεμα ολόκληρη!! σοκ!

στα λουνα παρκ πηγαιναμε και εγω φοβομουνα να ανεβω σχεδον παντου!! ακομα και απο τον 2 οροφο δεν κοιτουσα κατω!

μεχρι που ειπα τελος θα το αντιμετωπισω!!

αρχισα να κοιταω κατω απο τον 5 οροφο..στην αΡΧΗ θυμαμαι ζαλιζομουνα, εχανα το κοσμο γυρω μου..αΛΛΑ μετα συνηθίσα! ανεβηκα και στο μηλο στο λουνα παρκ! 
μεχρι που πέρυσι Αντιμετώπισα το μεγαλύτερο φόβο μου! εκανα bungee jumping! απίστευτη εμπειρία!!!!!!

----------


## mitsimou

Ποιο πολυ θα φοβομουνα αν συναντουσα δυο αγνωστους παρα σκυλια...
Με τα σκυλια δεν ειχα ποτε πρόβλημα μεχρι και τα ποιο αγρια...
Πρεπει να γνωριζεις πως θα τα προσεγγιζεις ... πιστεψε με αυτα φοβουνται πολυ περισσοτερο απο εσενα... 
Την επομενη φορα σκυψε στο υψος τους πες τους γλυκολογα δωστους λιγο φαγακι και θα δεις πως θα αλλαξουν και θα κουνανε τις ουριτσες.
Σου γαυγισαν γιατι μυρισαν τον φοβο σου και τα τρομαξες και αυτα.... δυστυχως τα σκυλια ως τροπο επικοινωνιας εχουν το γαυγισμα.... και εκει ειναι η περιοχη τους.
Δεν υπαρχουν ποιο παρεξηγημενα πλασματα απο τα αδεσποτα στην Ελλαδα...

----------


## Ασημένια

Εντάξει κορίτσια, αργήσατε 9 χρονάκια να απαντήσετε στην κοπέλα αλλά τουλάχιστον απαντήσατε:duh:
Καλε που τα ξεθάβετε ήθελα να 'ξερα! :lol:

----------


## mitsimou

Αντε γεια μου... ουτε που κοιταξα την ημερομηνια... ειδα οτι εγραφε για σκυλια (ο τομέας μου) και ειπα να απαντήσω..

----------


## eri_k

χαχα εγω χθες κοιτούσα τις συζητήσεις και απάντησα σε αυτη!!

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Μια που λέτε για φοβίες να σας πω και εγώ την δική μου..όχι για τα σκυλιά γιατί τα λατρέυω αλλά για το σκοτάδι!
Το ξέρω ακούγεται πολύ παιδικό αλλά δεν το μπορώ!!
Δεν ξέρω γιατί και απο που άρχισε αλλά όταν είμαι κάπου που δεν έχει φως,ακούω θορύβους και τέτοια...αχχχ είμαι τρελή!

----------


## lessing_ed

Ειναι παλιο θεμα αλλα να πω οτι τα σκυλια δεν γαυγιζουν απαραιτητα για να δειξουν εχθρα.Γαυγιζουν για επικοινωνια γιατι αυτη ειναι η γλωσσα τους το γαυγισμα κ για να τους δωσουμε προσοχη η φαι η χαδι.

----------

